
Google image search for 'white couples' - gscott
https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&source=hp&ei=vQirWfCkEee3jwSf84joCg&q=photos+of+white+couples&oq=photos+of+white+couples&gs_l=mobile-gws-img.3...12590.21690.0.22589.25.23.0.2.2.0.204.4073.0j19j4.23.0....0...1.1j4.64.mobile-gws-img..0.23.3812.3..0j41j0i30k1j0i8i30k1j0i24k1j30i10k1.pluIK0qpOJI
======
steanne
that's bad.

...but a surprising number of them are greyscale, to the point that i think
that might be throwing it (some).

~~~
smt88
I checked the text on the pages, which Google usually seems to use as its
primary source of classification data. Most of them have "interracial" or
"biracial" on the pages themselves.

I also searched for "____ couples" with every other racial label I could think
of. They were all exactly what you'd expect (stereotypically, anyway) for
pages and pages.

This seems like a joke or hacktivism or something. It's so far off that it
seems very unlikely that the algorithm is wrong.

Either way, I find it far-fetched that this reflects Google's culture. It
seems more likely that it's an easy algorithm to game, and someone decided to
game it. The "santorum" search results are a similar example.

------
zmonkeyz
you can use the search for 'photos of pilgrim couples'

